# Halloween BBQ



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Zombie Ribs


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were once thinking of doing a Fall styled cook out instead of our traditional party. Having smoked and/or maple flavored meats. Apple and pumpkin pies. Apple cider and ales. Even looked into getting kettle corn or a popcorn machine. 

With it being this close to the season, the various food magazines are hitting racks and usually have some neat ideas as well.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Meat loaf hand.







http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2009/10/27/meat-hand/

Red food coloring in Mac and cheese (intestines)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How about pulled pork served in a head or skeleton rib cage? Or even bbq shrimp ~ could call them warewolf claws or something lol


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few of mine. 








Blue Cheese Banshee Bacon Burgers
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture120978-blue-cheese-banshee-bacon-burgers-sliders-11-2-lbs-high-quality-85-15-ground-angus-1-2-c-bbq-sauce-kc-masterpiece-stubbs-1-2-tsp-salt-1-4-tsp-pepper-8-10-small-white-dinner-rolls-hawaiian-sweet-rolls-sliced-half-toasted-if-desired-8-10-crisp-lettuce-leaves-8-10-slices-bacon-cooked-crisp-garlicky-blue-cheese-spread-1-2-c-mayonnaise-1-4-tsp-kosher-salt-1-4-tsp-freshly-ground-black-pepper-1-tbsp-red-wine-vinegar-1-clove-garlic-pressed-finely-minced-1-4-c-crumbled-blue-cheese-optional-if-you-dont-like-bc-just-leave-out-crispy-shoe-string-onions-garlicky-blue-cheese-spread-combine-mayonnaise-salt-pepper-red-wine-vinegar-garlic-mix-well-stir-crumbled-blue-cheese-store-refrigerator-until-ready-use-burgers-heat-grill-pan-stove-top-outdoor-grill-medium-high-heat-combine-beef-2-tablespoons-barbecue-sauce-salt-pepper-divide-shape-mixture-into-8-10-3-4-thick-patties-keep-size-your-buns-mind-wells-fact-burgers-will-shrink-quite-bit-while-cooking-when-shaping-patties-grill-2-3-minutes-then-flip-brush-top-side-each-burger-remaining-sauce-continue-grilling-another-2-minutes-flip-burgers-again-brushing-other-side-additional-sauce-continue-cook-baste-until-internal-temperature-burgers-reach-160-165-degrees-assemble-lightly-spread-bottom-half-each-bun-garlicky-blue-cheese-spread-top-lettuce-leaf-break-each-bacon-piece-half-place-top-lettuce-leaves-place-burger-top-drizzle-additional-barbecue-sauce-if-desired-top-small-handful-crispy-shoestring-onions-spread-remaining-garlicky-blue-cheese-spread-top-halves-buns.html








Devil Dogs with Dr. Pepper BBQ Sauce
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture120982-fall-feast-devil-dogs-dr-pepper-bbq-sauce-ingredients-4-tablespoons-1-2-stick-unsalted-butter-1-large-yellow-onion-chopped-4-cloves-garlic-chopped-1-12-ounce-can-dr-pepper-1-cup-ketchup-1-2-cup-packed-brown-sugar-1-2-cup-cider-vinegar-1-3-cup-worcestershire-sauce-3-tablespoons-tomato-paste-2-teaspoons-ancho-chili-powder-1-teaspoon-finely-ground-white-pepper-1-teaspoon-kosher-salt-8-hot-dogs-8-hot-dog-buns-split-toasted-toppers-chopped-dill-pickles-sliced-jalapeno-peppers-chopped-onion-shredded-colby-cheese-crisp-bacon-etc-directions-1-sauce-medium-saucepan-cook-stir-onion-garlic-hot-butter-over-medium-heat-about-10-minutes-until-onions-tender-add-all-ingredients-except-hot-dogs-buns-toppers-reduce-heat-simmer-covered-15-minutes-cook-uncovered-until-sauce-begins-thicken-20-30-minutes-remove-heat-cool-sauce-10-minutes-2-puree-sauce-pan-immersion-blender-transfer-blender-jar-cover-blend-until-smooth-3-meanwhile-charcoal-grill-cook-hot-dogs-rack-directly-over-medium-coals-5-7-minutes-until-heated-through-gas-grill-heat-grill-reduce-heat-medium-cook-grill-rack-over-heat-cover-grill-above-serve-hot-dogs-buns-toppers-makes-8-hot-dogs-4-cups-sauce.jpg










A Devil's Bite (Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Poppers)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture50366-devils-bite-bacon-wrapped-jalapeno-poppers-ingredients-12-ounces-cream-cheese-room-temperature-1-clove-chopped-garlic-1-2-cup-grated-monterey-jack-cheese-1-tablespoon-finely-chopped-sun-dried-tomatoes-fresh-cracked-pepper-16-jalapeno-peppers-larger-than-average-size-will-make-them-easier-stuff-8-16-slices-thin-cut-bacon-depends-size-your-peppers-skewers-soaked-cold-water-least-30-minutes-preheat-grill-you-can-just-broil-them-oven-if-its-easier-mix-cream-cheese-chopped-garlic-monterey-jack-sun-dried-tomatoes-season-pepper-mix-until-mixture-soft-manageable-slice-each-jalapeno-lengthwise-one-side-being-careful-not-cut-jalapeno-half-remove-seeds-if-you-dont-think-your-friends-can-handle-heat-otherwise-leave-them-if-desired-depending-your-pepper-you-may-have-slice-around-stem-pepper-create-manageable-opening-squeeze-filling-small-spoon-scoop-liberal-amount-cream-cheese-mixture-into-each-jalapeno-careful-not-put-too-much-filling-may-flow-out-during-cooking-wrap-each-pepper-strip-bacon-securing-opening-pepper-secure-bacon-skewer-grill-broil-peppers-until-theyre-lightly-roasted-until-bacon-fully-cooked-note-you-can-omit-bacon-make-vegetarian-dish-they-taste-just-awsome.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Serve beer or soda in large plastic cauldrons filled with ice. I think I found mine at Walmart or Party City, I can't rmember. 








Or you can use metal buckets or tubs, if you can't find the big cauldrons.










Two years ago I used non-Halloween looking drink dispensers like these (you can find them just about everywhere) and put my Halloween punches in them, and labled them with spooky names. I added various fruit- melon balls & blueberries( eyeballs), frozen cherries, Blood Orange slices to give it a creepy look.














I found these super awesome ones (above) @ Pottery Barn, and I _need_ these for this year. Better put in my order!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Spice up the ketchup bottle with the label "Blood" and mustard with "Dragon Pus" or something.
Make a face or shape using veggies.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Spice up the ketchup bottle with the label "Blood" and mustard with "Dragon Pus" or something.
Make a face or shape using veggies.


----------

